# lolhogs



## goodbyemailbox (Aug 10, 2010)

I made this the other day when I was bored. It's Juice Box biting a piece of fleece. We picked him up and he wouldn't let go.

http://imgur.com/StbHB.jpg


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Haha, he's cute!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

:lol: Cute! What a grip he has!


----------



## firephoenixla (Sep 13, 2010)

hhahahha! too funny 

I did one of Paprika too a little while ago! yay for procrastination from writing term papers!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

lol That's hilarious  I love the name too.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

They are both hilarious. :lol:


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

What a cute little pumpkin


----------



## QuinntonsMom (Aug 11, 2010)




----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

QuinntonsMom said:


>


Oh my gawww
So adorable!


----------



## QuinntonsMom (Aug 11, 2010)

I keep my eye out for these! My hubby found this one!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

:lol: Awwe! Cutie-pie!


----------



## QuinntonsMom (Aug 11, 2010)

I love his little double chin!! That's one of my favorite things about hedgies. <3


----------

